# Restarting Raw



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My puppy had raw and Orijen with the breeder. I fed Science Diet Small Breed Puppy for 1 - 2 weeks, then changed over to Blue Buffalo Grain Free Puppy.

I used to feed raw and I take it very seriously. I use Small Animal Clinical Nutrition text to help check diet periodically and keep everything safe.

I saw neck bones at the grocery store and could not resist!  When I fed raw years ago, the advice given to start dogs on raw was to give yogurt for a week, then raw egg every other day for a week, then start with a meaty RMB. Is that still the advice given?

I don't think I will do the yogurt thing. It's unlikely that the probiotic survives to make it into the intestinal tract. When I last fed raw, people were trying to figure out how much probiotic survives and if it's effective. It was not looking good for probiotic.

I was going to give him a RMB tomorrow morning and then see what happens. Feed kibble at night. 2 - 3 days and see what poops are like.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never heard of that way of starting raw! The way I started was pretty simple - kibble one day and raw the next. My dogs did fast overnight as usual and then started with raw chicken backs and quarters the first week. I added a new protein each week and also built up slowly to an appropriate amount if boneless muscle meat. I really don't ever deed my dogs yogurt unless they are dying for a snack!

Best of luck in the transition.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've not heard of starting with yoghurt and eggs either - mine don't like yoghurt, and raw egg is hell on poodle ears! I slid into raw from home cooking, so I knew they were fine with a range of proteins. I started with RMB with plenty of meat to bone, and the rest cooked, and then tried all the rest raw. Poppy eats practically anything; Sophy doesn't like raw organ meat or fish - so they still have some meals cooked, at as low a temperature as is feasible. A good mix of protein sources, the right balance of muscle, organ and bone, and the diet seems to more or less take care of itself. I do add a few veg - they seems to reduce the self supplementing with rabbit berries and sheep poo!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you will be glad your dog is back on raw. Swizzle can't wait for meal time and his teeth are pearly white and his coat is shiny. I followed C. Millie's and FJM's advice and basically went from kibble one day to raw the next and Swizzle had no issues at all.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

The RMBs ended up in the freezer last night. (oops) I gave a raw egg and shell this morning. He ate the shell first, but didn't eat the egg. I put some kibble with it and then he ate it all.


----------

